# oh my aching shoulder



## NoWhereMan (Jan 28, 2006)

I Have a Franchi 912 variomax that I am trying to tame down, the 3 1/2's are killing my shoulder. I have put a mercury recoil reducer in the stock and was planning to put a limb saver butt pad on also but the precision fit they make for it will not fit on my stock. Has anyone else ran into this problem. I went so far as to go back to the store and try several of them they all mount high.  and the slip on kind increases the length to where its a problem. Any help would me apreciated.

BTW i have a 912 variomax with a synthetic stock


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am not sure what else you can put on your gun. What I do when I shoot my punishing hand loads I use one of those shoulder pads. looks ling of stupid but it really helps. Some times I snag it with the stock now I just push out then in to the shoulder. Hope that helps.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

This may be stupid and obvious, but does the gun fit you correctly. I use to have a browning gold, and now have a citori 3.5", and don't consider either of those guns to really kick at all.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Have you tried an ajustable recoil pad? Sometimes it helps the placement of the gun so recoil is reduced. Some come as cheap as 25.00 it might be worth a try.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

NoWhereMan said:


> I went so far as to go back to the store and try several of them they all mount high.  and the slip on kind increases the length to where its a problem.


u say they mount high? do u mean that there is not enuf drop in the stock to meet ur shoulder correctly? i have this problem. thats why i shoot all sxs's. they tend to heve a better drop. the adjustable recoil pads may help, but it may also give u more of a kick in the face because the comb of the stock will mount higher, making u plant ur cheek harder to line the sights......

have u tried taking off the factory recoil pad and put a slip on pad right onto the back of the stock? that may be easier on ur shoulder and also give u a workable length.....


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Did you ajust the gas opperation system for heavy loads?


----------

